

One Australian political blog targeted by activists -- but several suffer - jacques_chester
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/opinion/oversensitivity-can-only-compromise-debate/story-e6frg6zo-1226000416817

======
jacques_chester
Disclosure: I run the Ozblogistan network which hosts several of the blogs
affected by this spat.

Related links:

[http://clubtroppo.com.au/2011/02/06/troppo-bullied-by-
corpor...](http://clubtroppo.com.au/2011/02/06/troppo-bullied-by-corporarte-
thugs/)

[http://skepticlawyer.com.au/2011/02/05/of-secondary-
boycotts...](http://skepticlawyer.com.au/2011/02/05/of-secondary-boycotts-
free-speech-and-revenue/)

[http://www.onlineopinion.com.au/view.asp?article=11583&p...](http://www.onlineopinion.com.au/view.asp?article=11583&page=0)

